# NC Homeowner Shoots Registered Sex Offender After Break-In



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...hoots-registered-sex-offender-after-break-in/


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

From the referenced essay: "...So the homeowner successfully defended himself and his family. But as [Snark] noted personal defense expert and amateur psychologist [/Snark] Jack Crosbie advises '...If you're honest with yourself, it's because handguns make you feel powerful...This makes you feel strong and in control. But it's a lie. _When people are shooting weapons at one another, no one is in control._ You don't need to tell yourself this lie anymore. You don't need a handgun.' [_emphasis_ added]"

Um, Mr. Crosbie, if only the attacker is armed, and he's shooting at you, who is in control then?

And, Mr. Crosbie, since I have been trained in the competent use of a pistol, and if I have one to use, who then would be in control?

Oh, and, Mr. Crosbie, if it's possible that someday I may be attacked by someone who is in illegal possession of a pistol, or of any other firearm, why do you so emphatically state, "You don't need a handgun"? Why do you insist that I should be a defenseless victim? Whose side are you on?


----------

